# August Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My baby Tuckawoo. (this is probably the only good puppy pic I have of him)


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This is 3 years old photo of Lila.
Lets see, maybe it will score some points


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

Cooper at ten weeks


----------



## guri0101 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Shelby - Puppy Contest*

8 wk old Shelby looking good for the camera.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tessa gets a ride!!*

That was a very tiring walk so Tessa got a ride back out of the park!!!


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

*Taking a dip!*

Ozzie loves his puppy pool!


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Deacon at almost 8 months!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

THAT is a great pic!!!!


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

I love this photo...really great!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

This is my baby Levi.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny's first bath:


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Austin, my little playboy


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy, playing on the cat house..


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Too cute for words guys


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley-GoldenOwner12


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem - around 12 weeks










ETA : We are not in 2009 yet ! I did not hibernate that long.


----------



## jmweber (Feb 12, 2008)

Cooper and Callie sharing a stick - 8 months


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty at 12 weeks










BTW I LOVE Deacon's bubble picture!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack and Peanut, found this one of little Peanut, hope it's ok.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy and Jaime


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Tessa's Mom said:


> That was a very tiring walk so Tessa got a ride back out of the park!!!


this one will be tough to beat


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's Gracie at 8 weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

Pups from Miss Kali Spell Montana & BJC Buck's Southern Rebel


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW Nice bunch of good lookin pups Christy


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

WOW Christy!!! How did you get those beautiful little guys to stay still???? Absolutely wonderful photo!!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

This is Beach Bum from our Beach Babies litter - Summer 2006 :smooch:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We always have the best looking puppies in the world.


----------

